
New video of Intelsat 29e satellite reveals dramatic “anomaly” - zeristor
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/04/new-video-of-intelsat-29e-satellite-reveals-dramatic-anomaly/
======
deytempo
Damn space aliens

